# Online Stock Broker for trading small amounts?



## caryatnid (13 Oct 2008)

Hi - I'm interested in investing small amounts of money (<1000e) in stocks and shares. I'd like to do my transactions online. 
For me, I'd like to do this as a hobby and for learning.
However, I can't seem to find any online stockbrokers with charges that would be acceptable for my budget - for example  website say that online trading is "from as little as 25e per trade" - this would be quite a lot if one was to sell a couple of hundred shares. Additional to this, I understand there is an annual fee and so on. 
Is there any website (Irish or not) on which one can trade small amounts and not get charged for it? 
Or is this a service that's just not available?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## kerbs (15 Oct 2008)

Hi - I have no advice, just to say I am also interested in this... I am looking to put 1k in shares a month over the next 12 months and want to do this online. The shares I am looking at would be in the DOW/ Nasdaq rather then Iseq. 
When I worked for an American multinational I used to use etrade for company shares - not sure if this is still an option? They were very very cheap. 
Thanks


----------



## lemur (15 Oct 2008)

caryatnid said:


> Hi - I'm interested in investing small amounts of money (<1000e) in stocks and shares. I'd like to do my transactions online.
> For me, I'd like to do this as a hobby and for learning.
> However, I can't seem to find any online stockbrokers with charges that would be acceptable for my budget - for example  website say that online trading is "from as little as 25e per trade" - this would be quite a lot if one was to sell a couple of hundred shares. Additional to this, I understand there is an annual fee and so on.
> Is there any website (Irish or not) on which one can trade small amounts and not get charged for it?
> ...



If you want to trade shares at low cost you need an American online account. the next best option is to go with one of the spreadbet providers.


----------



## WaterSprite (15 Oct 2008)

Ameritrade is very cheap and you can buy any Irish stocks that are also listed on Nasdaq/NYSE if you want.  You can't buy directly from the ISE though.  Unless they have changed their policies, you can open an account with them even if you live in Ireland.  The opening of the account takes a little bit of work and it needs (or needed) to be funded by a minimum amount but once you're set up, it's frighteningly easy and very cheap to trade.

Sprite


----------



## nolaig90 (16 Oct 2008)

hi i'm using firstrade in the states easy to use $6.95 per trade
but this week i have set up an easy current account with National irish bank with custody account to trade shares on iseq nasdaq ftse etc
they charge 20euro or 0.75% which is greater no cost for holding or having shares in this account.
from what i see is a little bit dearer but you have access to your money through your laser card when you sell shares
i have a $40 dollar charge to send me a cheque etc


----------



## Eng_Ltd (22 Oct 2008)

I was looking into this also, would be nice to have it included within my own aib account, but through goodbody, the minimum commission fee is €32. That seems very expensive really if you are diversifying your stocks to a large extent with a low capital investment (€5k). Unfortunately due to the ease of use I may still go this route...


----------



## Marcus1 (22 Oct 2008)

What about a once-off trade. Where would be the cheapest to sell?


----------



## galwegian44 (22 Oct 2008)

Caryatnid - I use www.tdameritrade.com for all trades on the NYSE/Nasdaq at a cost of $9.99 per trade and some really good investing/valuations tools on the website. No annual fee.

For ISEQ my research has shown NIB to be the cheapest although I have no experience of their service. For once off type of transactions I've used www.sharewatch.com and the service has been patchy.

Be sure to check that your investments are secured much the same as the guarantee on deposit accounts. I don't know about Irish banks but TDAmeritrade are covered by the SIPC up to $500,000 per account if the brokerage goes bust (and up to $100,000 in cash deposits).

Good Luck.



caryatnid said:


> Hi - I'm interested in investing small amounts of money (<1000e) in stocks and shares. I'd like to do my transactions online.
> For me, I'd like to do this as a hobby and for learning.
> However, I can't seem to find any online stockbrokers with charges that would be acceptable for my budget - for example  website say that online trading is "from as little as 25e per trade" - this would be quite a lot if one was to sell a couple of hundred shares. Additional to this, I understand there is an annual fee and so on.
> Is there any website (Irish or not) on which one can trade small amounts and not get charged for it?
> ...


----------



## B Graham (8 Nov 2011)

Hi Guys, does anyone have the link on the Ameritrade website for where to go to set up a online trading brokerage account if you are a non US citizen? Thank you


----------

